# Status of Accucraft H8/Allegheny?



## a63vette (Jan 20, 2008)

Been away for a while, curious if this was ever/will ever be made? Thanks guys


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on the 'troubling economy' rumor on the Public Forum it could be in doubt.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Having inquired at Accucraft about this very locomotive in the last couple of days, this is what I was told: 

1] Production design for the prototype is in process. Because it includes die cast components this incudes die work. 

2] Orders are accumulating, but Ada indicates they need additional pre-order commitment before the production will be authorized. 

3] Early buy date for dealer pre sale orders is very close, so if you are on the fence, contact your favorite dealer and get in line. He/she may pass some of that pre sale price difference to you. 

4] Order one [or more] and help us 1:32 guys keep thhe ball rolling. It isn't an Aster or Fine Art Models, but it isn't $22,000 either. 

Regards


----------

